# The Vape Guy - REAL Black Friday Specials!



## BumbleBee (28/11/19)

*www.vapeguy.co.za*​We have a great selection of stuff already on SPECIAL and for Black Friday I am giving everyone a coupon code to apply to your shopping cart before checking out that gives you a further *20% OFF* everything 

The code is *BF2019 *and needs to be applied to your shopping cart before heading to the checkout.
You will need to be logged in for the code to work. All orders not paid for by Sunday the 1st of December will not ship out and will be cancelled.

Happy shopping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/19)

The Code is LIVE! Remember that the 20% discount applies to already existing Specials too, so you're getting savings on top of savings as well as *Free Shipping* for orders over R1500


----------

